# 3rd Annual Boone-Roubaix: The Hell of the High Country 4/21



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

The third annual Boone-Roubaix will again draw hundreds of cyclists to Boone, NC on April 21 for a unique opportunity to participate in a European-style "Spring Classic." Like the "Hell of the North" _Paris-Roubaix_, and the Tour of the Battenkill, the Hell of the High Country will offer recreational riders and amateur racers alike a chance to gut it out on the mountain roads made famous by Lance Armstrong. New for 2012 is a longer, 50 mile course, featuring over ten miles of dirt and gravel roads, finishing in the"Mountaineer Velodrome,"a dirt stock car track. Once again, the event will raise money for Wine To Water.

To make Boone-_Roubaix_ even more epic, the 50 mile race course has a host of devious additions: Three new secteur pavé make for a total of ten miles of pothole and gravel strewn dirt roads; Joining the Koppenberg of the High Country, the race's most notorious ascent, there are three new brutal climbs; Best of all, just like its namesake _Paris-Roubaix_, the race will have a "velodrome" finish on a quarter mile stock car dirt track where friends and family can cheer from the bleachers and enjoy post-race festivities. Racers will again be accompanied by *wheel trucks* to provide a quick change in case of a flat, and *chip timing* will provide immediate bragging rights.

Register online for Boone-Roubaix at BikeReg.com for $35 until April 1, when it goes up to $45. On-site registration will be available on race day for $55. No licenses are required, but participants will have the same level of individual medical coverage as provided at USAC-sanctioned events. Boone-_Roubaix_ will again benefit Wine To Water, a Boone-based 501(c)3 non-profit aid organization focused on providing clean drinking water to needy people around the world, as well as several local *volunteer fire departments*. Total participation is capped at 250, and nearly 100 racers are already signed up, so register soon to guarantee your spot. 

For additional information, email [email protected], visit the event website at Boone Roubaix | The Hell of the High Country or the Facebook page at Boone-Roubaix - Sports Venue - Boone, North Carolina | Facebook


----------

